# Thunder Ridge - tonight or tomorrow night?



## Greg (Mar 15, 2010)

They're open. They have bumps. Just sayin. I did call, and they said to check before traveling though. Any takers?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2010)

Possibly.  Tomorrow would probably work better so I can bring my stuff with me to work and head over from there.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 15, 2010)

Greg said:


> They're open. They have bumps. Just sayin. I did call, and they said to check before traveling though. Any takers?



The Face is bumped up.

Just hanging on with the weather.

Wish I could make it regardless.


----------



## Sotto (Mar 15, 2010)

We have closed for the night due to the rain, but will reopen tomorrow at 10am. The bumps on the face are the best they have ever been! If you guys come by tomorrow I'll be sure to get out and make a few runs. I have posted pics of the mountain from yesterday check out: www.facebook.com/thunderridgeski


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2010)

Anyone interested in heading over tonight?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 16, 2010)

i'd rather do that then what i'm doing tonight (flying to NC).

i learned to ski @ Thunder Ridge (Big Birch back then) and would love to go back and check it out. I remember being scared to ski the face 

if you go please post some pics.


----------



## 180 (Mar 16, 2010)

may be me, how much is a ticket?


----------



## SKidds (Mar 16, 2010)

If you can swing by a Potter Brothers location you can get a Thunder Ridge Flex Ticket to ski Wed or Thurs from 3 to 9 for 11.95.

Hey, anyone who skied Big Birch musta had egg rolls from the Ming Hoy.  We always used to get those after ski team practice or ski club.


----------



## SKidds (Mar 16, 2010)

Maybe I'll take the kids for some of that 3 to 9 action tomorrow evening.


----------



## Sotto (Mar 16, 2010)

Tickets are 20 from 5 till 9. Ski Haus might have some flex tickets left, you should give them a call. We do have some bare spots but once you get to the goods they are great bumps on the face couldn't be any better! Hope to see a few of you here later, I should be out on the snow by  5:30

-Greg


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm planning to be there around 5:30 tonight.  I'll be wearing bright orange pants, white helmet, and most likely a black and gray jacket.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2010)

Anyone have any recommendations on the best way to get there from the Waterbury CT area?  84 to 22 looks like a straight shot, but I'm worried about traffic.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 16, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Anyone have any recommendations on the best way to get there from the Waterbury CT area?  84 to 22 looks like a straight shot, but I'm worried about traffic.



I-84 to Rt 22 is the best way. No easy  way to avoid the Danbury traffic.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> I-84 to Rt 22 is the best way. No easy  way to avoid the Danbury traffic.



Thanks, that's what I was guessing.


----------



## severine (Mar 16, 2010)

Looking kind of sparse in coverage from the photos B posted on FB:


----------



## Greg (Mar 16, 2010)

Cool! glad he went anyway. Beautiful evening.


----------



## severine (Mar 16, 2010)

More pics...










(Looks like he left already?)


----------

